# ***OFFICIAL*** Dominick Cruz vs Urijah Faber Pre/Post Fight Discussion



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

*Please direct all threads/conversation regarding this fight into this thread. All other threads will be merged into this one.*
​


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Cruz is going to win. That is all.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Cruz via a combination of breakdancing and knee taps. After the fight Urijah will change his last name to Fitch in an effort to cope with his fate at BW and FW.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Man this is gonna be FOTY and is perhaps the most exciting main event we have seen this year as far as expectations for the actual fight go.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

This is gonna look like Cerrone vs. Henderson II.



see wat I did thar?



Really though this fight could go either way and anyone who thinks it couldn't is fooling himself. This is one of the only main event title fights that I have no emotional investment in. I think maybe I want Uriah to win.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> This is gonna look like Cerrone vs. Henderson II.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Every fight could go either way. It is a matter of probability and I think Faber will have a lot more physical and skill disadvantages than advantages in this fight.

Did you not watch the WEC? I would find it odd to not have an emotional investment one way or the other in Faber and Cruz as well to a lesser degree if you have followed their careers over the past several years.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

A rematch and a grudge match. I love it. I hope Urijah wins, but it's going to be a tough fight. Cannot wait for this one.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Cruz.

He is just better.
Nothing like the fighter he was when they first fought.

Should be a candidate for FOTY!


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

fabers glory days are over for good... he is a gatekeeper now and i hope this fight finally proves it


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

War faber

Go out there and.. Do your best


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Faber bugs me. I love watching him fight because he's entertaining as hell, but he still bugs me. Cruz doesn't bug me, but watching him fight definitely does. He reminds me of a crack addict. 

I would rather have Faber as the champ than Cruz simply because I hate watching Cruz' style. And, Cruz' style is a style that isn't geared towards finishing fights. I'm not a fan of that. 

Unfortunately, I think Faber is going to lose.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Closest match up on the card i think very hard to call bujt im going with Faber JUST.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I like Faber more and more as I look at the match up. Faber is the better grappler of the two and honestly striking I think Faber will surprise a lot of people. Cruz likes to open up with those big swings and everyone backs away and lets him chase. Faber will get in his face get in close and throw elbows. Also regardless of what people say, I think Faber is perfectly capable of taking Cruz down. Im gonna say it Cruz has looked good cause he has been facing outside of Joseph Benavidez less than stellar competition. Guys like Scott Jorgensen are fun to watch but are not great fighters. Faber will surprise everyone and take this fight.


----------



## enufced904 (Jul 17, 2008)

Faber via one-armed guillotine :thumb02:


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I like Faber more and more as I look at the match up. Faber is the better grappler of the two and honestly striking I think Faber will surprise a lot of people. Cruz likes to open up with those big swings and everyone backs away and lets him chase. Faber will get in his face get in close and throw elbows. Also regardless of what people say, I think Faber is perfectly capable of taking Cruz down. Im gonna say it Cruz has looked good cause he has been facing outside of Joseph Benavidez less than stellar competition. Guys like Scott Jorgensen are fun to watch but are not great fighters. *Faber will surprise everyone and take this fight.*


No he won't.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

I hope Faber wins, but I think Cruz will take it.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Well the tides have changed a lot around here. I am sticking with my boy in a 5 round dominant decision.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## valvolean (Jul 29, 2006)

How can you guys like Uriah?I like to watch him fight because he improvises but man,that s#@t eatin grin he puts on whenever the camera's on him just bugs the hell outta me.Dominic has a elusive style that's fun to watch and isn't afraid to mix it up.He's also very down to earth and not plasic like that california alpha male.I hope Dom pulls it off.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

valvolean said:


> How can you guys like Uriah?I like to watch him fight because he improvises but man,that s#@t eatin grin he puts on whenever the camera's on him just bugs the hell outta me.Dominic has a elusive style that's fun to watch and isn't afraid to mix it up.He's also very down to earth and not plasic like that california alpha male.I hope Dom pulls it off.


You're not on your own, I can't stand Uirjah Bieber, so fake in front of the camera, he repulses me.


----------



## Ddog0587 (Jul 2, 2011)

I got Faber in this one. Old fashion Guillotine choke in the 4th. Cruz hasnt faced any real opponents since.......Faber and Faber only has 1 legit lose (Both Brown fights were crap) and thats to Aldo who is a MONSTER. Faber has a lot more riding on this than Cruz does as well.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Ddog0587 said:


> I got Faber in this one. Old fashion Guillotine choke in the 4th. Cruz hasnt faced any real opponents since.......Faber and Faber only has 1 legit lose (Both Brown fights were crap) and thats to Aldo who is a MONSTER. Faber has a lot more riding on this than Cruz does as well.


Don't talk if you don't know what your talking about. He beat Benavidez twice, Brian Bowles and Scott Jorgensen since his last fight with Urijah. Ass chin doesn't know what coming for him.


----------



## kaza26 (May 23, 2011)

I don't care who will win..I just want to see an exiting fight and a finish from one of them :thumb02:


----------



## A Rich Ace (May 1, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> You're not on your own, I can't stand Uirjah Bieber, so fake in front of the camera, he repulses me.


Or maybe, just maybe he's really a nice guy. Just sayin'.

The guy loves fans and he's very good about being there for the fans. He understands that he has to promote who he really is. If you don't like the personality, then your the first people I've heard that don't like it. Oh well, haters gonna hate.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

A Rich Ace said:


> Or maybe, just maybe he's really a nice guy. Just sayin'.
> 
> The guy loves fans and he's very good about being there for the fans. He understands that he has to promote who he really is. If you don't like the personality, then your the first people I've heard that don't like it. Oh well, haters gonna hate.


It's all fake, I can see right through it. He's a nob jockey.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Cruz is really starting to grow on me. He's been living with that "nice fight" comment for years now, it'd be cool to see him return the favor to Mr. Alpha male.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Cruz is really starting to grow on me. He's been living with that "nice fight" comment for years now, it'd be cool to see him return the favor to Mr. Alpha male.


He should grow on everyone, he is an amazing fighter with a down to earth personality. Not like that plastic beach boy Faber.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I like Faber as a fighter but to me he basically has the same smug douchebag personality as Noons but tries to hide it unlike Noons who plays it up.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

WAR FABER!!!!!!

Don't understand how anyone can hate Faber guy is one of the most exciting fighters of all time and has possibly more heart than anyone to ever step into the cage. He has fought on one leg and fought with no hands, the guy is a true warrior.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Is this going the distance?


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Suuuper cool to the homeless.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

SHIT'S ABOUT TO GET REAL!!!

WAR CRUZ!!!
lolcapslol


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

ive just decided that i dont like Urijah, he is fun to watch but as a person he seems like a cockey little twat, his whole camp look like bunch of gay posers, with there shaved bodys and tan's etc.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i have cruz by entertaining decision


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Cruz via flying heelhook 10 seconds into the first with the way things are going tonight.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

DJ Syko said:


> ive just decided that i dont like Urijah, he is fun to watch but as a person he seems like a cockey little twat, his whole camp look like bunch of gay posers, with there shaved bodys and tan's etc.


Don't hate on the GTL Brah!!!



Seriously though that asian guy in his corner? Every time i see him I wish I could kick him in the balls. He just looks like someone who should be kicked in the balls every time he's seen.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

DJ Syko said:


> ive just decided that i dont like Urijah, he is fun to watch but as a person he seems like a cockey little twat, his whole camp look like bunch of gay posers, with there shaved bodys and tan's etc.


Kinda how I see pretty boy Cruz. :dunno:


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> that asian guy in his corner? Every time i see him I wish I could kick him in the balls. He just looks like someone who should be kicked in the balls every time he's seen.



Who? Master Tong? 










Hahahahahaha.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Cruz is a god damn stud, that's all I'm saying.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

I love the bantamweights


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

close round I'd give it a 10-10 but if i had to give it to one guy I would say Faber based on aggression.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

cruz rocks fabers wrestling is doing nothing


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Cruz is more elussive than the Chupacabra or the Loch Ness monster...


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Tremendous thus far. 10-10


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Faber's been walking backward the whole round. Cruz really set the pace and hasn't let Urijah get started.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Watching Cruz fight is like seeing any art form in its most beautiful state. Its like a painting enthusiast looking at the mona lisa or something...


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Faber getting outstruck and stuffed = 10-10? wuuuuuuuut


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> Faber getting outstruck and stuffed = 10-10? wuuuuuuuut


I'm trying to figure it out too man. Clearly 10-9 Cruz


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Goldie and Rogan should just go and get a rag to wash Cruz's balls between rounds.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

How can you not love this back and forth action?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I think Cruz is wearing himself out..


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

That TD just stole Cruz the round.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Damn Cruz is such a pleasure to watch.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

1-1 Even I think

Cruz has solved him already though IMO.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Very good fight. Tough to score, but I have it even after two.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Even round again, 20-20. This is a treat to watch.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

His high kick - low kick combo is unreal.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

cruz landing more

faber doing more damage

fun fight thus far


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Cruz can't keep this pace


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

I think Faber is starting to figure Cruz out. I gave him the second round there but the takedown could have stolen it.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Just got back, who won the first two rounds?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Man Goldie and Rogan are getting out of hand tonight with the ball washing.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

This is an amazing fight thus far! Just taking it all in ATM


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

AlphaDawg said:


> Just got back, who won the first two rounds?


Who knows


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

2-1 Cruz.

The man is impeccable.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

this is a good fight.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Who knows


Well not the judges, that's for sure


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

3-0 Cruz this is a tooling.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Budhisten said:


> Well not the judges, that's for sure


I think everyone watching is winning:thumbsup:


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Probably 2-1 for rounds for Cruz so far possibly 3-0 depending on the judging but I think 2-1 is fair.​


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Great fight.

I'm thinking decision Cruz or KO Faber - can't see it going down any other way at this point. (just cuz he doesn't seem to be able to really hurt faber)


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Cruz for the 3rd. 30-29


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I think everyone watching is winning:thumbsup:


I agree man, excellent fight!


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Faber should have pressed harder after that shot.​


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

The wrestling has really been a wash tonight with neither guy having any real advantage.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

I know Cruz is clearly in the lead, but man this fight is good


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Damn. That round was close.

I think I'll give it to Faber.

2-2.

Last round wins IMO.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Barring any significant event I think we're even at two rounds a piece. Faber got rounds 2 and 4 for me and Cruz got 1 and 3. It's coming down to the final round.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Great fight possibly 2-2 in rounds now going into the 5th maybe 3-1 Cruz but Faber won the 4th.​


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

40-37 on my card right now.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm with rofl. So close tho.

Great fight!


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Faber for the 4th. 39-39


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

MMAFighting has it 3-1 Cruz


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

This fight is great! It's close in my opinion, but I count those knockdowns more than anything. Either 2-2 or 3-1 Cruz. We are all winners after watching this though!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Budhisten said:


> I know Cruz is clearly in the lead, but man this fight is good


Faber has been stunning him though and if your gonna give Cruz credit for the TD in the second you gotta give Faber credit for taking his back in the 3rd. (neither guy accomplished anything)


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

osmium said:


> 40-37 on my card right now.


39-37 for me.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Stop the fence-grabbing!


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Faber's giving up too many chances, every time he has Cruz near the cage he lets him circle back out instead of keeping the pressure on him to pin him there. It's gonna cost him the fight.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Faber needs to do something drastic this round could be very important and he is getting whooped this round.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

You just cannot keep Faber down can you?


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Cruz has the edge in the 5th so far so Faber needs to pull something out to have a chance. Cruz by UD​


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

Cruz by UD


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Cruz DEFINITELY got that and the fight.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

God damnit, I seriously fear what the judges might say... I do every time


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i have cruz by entertaining decision


hope the cruz part is right now


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

50-36 for Cruz, Faber looked better than everyone else against him but Cruz landed a lot more than him in every round.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

50-45 maybe 49-46 from the second. Cruz won hands down though IMO.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Cruz with the 5th. 49-48 Cruz for me.

I'll need to watch that fight about 10 more times to catch it all. Unbelievable.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Cruz UD - 49-46, 49-46 & 48-47....or something like that.

I can finally go to sleep...


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

CRUZ wins in my opinion. 3-2 or 4-1. Hard fight to score though. I hope the judges don't ruin it. That last round was the only decisive round I think!


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

Rematch regardless of who wins. Way too close to really determine who was truely better. Cruz outstruck him but faber did the most damage. TOO close.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm calling that last round for Cruz. Cruz 47-48. (edit)


----------



## atm1982 (Feb 26, 2008)

So many finishes tonight, and it was the main event decision that was a fight of the year contender. What a show.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

If Cruz loses I quit watching MMA.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

CRUZ! Drunken Master for the win!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

WOW scores all over the place. Damn! Faber Cruz III I hope!


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

50-45? yea thats logical lol


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Congrats to mr Cruz  FOTN for sure!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

screw these gay fans they booed in great fights and they boo the winner and the more entertaining and better


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

F*uck The Booing Fans!!!

Eat A D*ck A*sholes!


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

That is some goddamn bullshit


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

How the **** do logical people boo this fight? **** you MMA fans, you ******* losers.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

50-45
49-46
48-47

LOL wtf is with the judging wow how can you give all 5 rounds to Cruz...this is retarded


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Booooo!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Intermission said:


> How the **** do logical people boo this fight? **** you MMA fans, you ******* losers.


This, 100%. 

Although it's mainly because everyone loves teh asschin. Still assholes for not recognizing who the better fighter obviously was.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

TraMaI said:


> This, 100%.
> 
> Although it's mainly because everyone loves teh asschin. Still assholes for not recognizing who the better fighter obviously was.


those idiots have done it all night, they must be a joke of a mma crowd


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

What is all the booing about? I feel ashamed to be a MMA fan.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

**** Faber man....******* smug motherfucker. Glad he lost.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Fans are aweful. WOW. Cruz took it 49-46 imo.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

KryOnicle said:


> Fans are aweful. WOW. Cruz took it 49-46 imo.


Agreed. After rethinking it I gave Uriah rd 2


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Time for my long waited celebration. FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU CCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK YYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> screw these gay fans they booed in great fights and they boo the winner and the more entertaining and better


Why do you guys care if he's booed? He was booed because of all the Faber fans not becuase the fight sucked or what not. Jeeze people are so quick to jump on nothing


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

Intermission said:


> How the **** do logical people boo this fight? **** you MMA fans, you ******* losers.


Unfortunately a large percentage of mma fans are still a bunch of guys who like to get drunk and watch 2 guys punch either in the face without blocking the whole fight. Although it has gotten much better from a few years ago, its still going to take some time when the vast majority of fans are intelligent about the sport like guys on this forum.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Had it 48-47 Cruz. Great fight, the booing was horseshit. Fiber did a few things to steal rounds but Cruz dominated him at all other points. The only round I confidently give Fiber is the fourth.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Sousa said:


> Why do you guys care if he's booed? He was booed because of all the Faber fans not becuase the fight sucked or what not. Jeeze people are so quick to jump on nothing


because its disrespectful to boo fighters who give great fights and great performances and they actually did it all night because they are morons


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm as annoyed watching Dominick Cruz as most fighters are to fight him. 

I might just be hater.... but I just can't get behind this guy. He constantly calls Faber cocky... but pretty everything come out of this dude's mouth screams douche. 

He wins fights, and that's what he's paid to do, but I just can't stand this guys style.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

MMAnWEED said:


> Unfortunately a large percentage of mma fans are still a bunch of guys who like to get drunk and watch 2 guys punch either in the face without blocking the whole fight. Although it has gotten much better from a few years ago, its still going to take some time when the vast majority of fans are intelligent about the sport like guys on this forum.


As long as Affliction and Tapout are in business, that won't happen.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

I don't know if the fans were booing the decision or cruz. I don't like cruz he did win this fight but i boo that dude no matter what.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Sousa said:


> 50-45
> 49-46
> 48-47
> 
> LOL wtf is with the judging wow how can you give all 5 rounds to Cruz...this is retarded


I disagree with giving a round 10-9 to a guy who got legit dropped and didn't score one of his own which happened in the fourth but Cruz did completely dominate basically the entirety of that round outside of that.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

I thought it was 3-2 not 4-1 or 5-0, thats just crazy. How can you count a takedown as a score when the fighter is only on his back for less then 5 seconds, but you don't count a knockdown with a punch? I dunno...

I thought this fight was very entertaining, I wouldn't mind seeing a instant rematch.


----------



## Keezy1992 (Jul 3, 2011)

*Bull !*

This sport would be best in world but shit like this that does my head in I mean 50-45 what are you watching ! I felt Faber won the fight but if they scored it 48-47 Cruz I could maybe accept it but that was a Joke !


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

amoosenamedhank said:


> I'm as annoyed watching Dominick Cruz as most fighters are to fight him.
> 
> I might just be hater.... but I just can't get behind this guy. He constantly calls Faber cocky... but pretty everything come out of this dude's mouth screams douche.
> 
> He wins fights, and that's what he's paid to do, but I just can't stand this guys style.


Cruz' style is awesome.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Relax, keep it civil.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

M.C said:


> Relax, keep it civil.


Handled for ya. Warning for you guys though... M.C. might have to get crazy up in here!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Are people ever ******* happy? I think these "MMA fans" would rather have guys like Chris Leben as champ then people who are MARTIAL ARTISTS. I can't wait until losers like that don't watch our beautiful sport anymore because those fighters won't exist.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Spec0688 said:


> I thought it was 3-2 not 4-1 or 5-0, thats just crazy. How can you count a takedown as a score when the fighter is only on his back for less then 5 seconds, but you don't count a knockdown with a punch? I dunno...
> 
> I thought this fight was very entertaining, I wouldn't mind seeing a instant rematch.


The knockdown in the fourth scored the other two weren't knockdowns. LOL at people thinking that shit in the first was a knockdown Cruz was on one leg and their bodies collided. You score takedowns as successful techniques and the ground control is scored separately from that. I doubt the takedowns weighed very heavily in the scoring outside of the fifth when he had a bunch of them Cruz out landing Faber by a large margin in each round is what won him the fight.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

osmium said:


> The knockdown in the fourth scored the other two weren't knockdowns. LOL at people thinking that shit in the first was a knockdown Cruz was on one leg and their bodies collided. You score takedowns as successful techniques and the ground control is scored separately from that. I doubt the takedowns weighed very heavily in the scoring outside of the fifth when he had a bunch of them Cruz out landing Faber by a large margin in each round is what won him the fight.


As well as his octagon control and his aggression. Faber was retreating the whole fight.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> Cruz' style is awesome.


Impeccable even.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Intermission said:


> As well as his octagon control and his aggression. Faber was retreating the whole fight.


Ehhhh the aggression was sort of even IMO. They were both back and forth coming forward. Thing was though is every time Faber came forward he got countered to shit lol.

ALSO:


> The knockdown in the fourth scored the other two weren't knockdowns. LOL at people thinking that shit in the first was a knockdown Cruz was on one leg and their bodies collided. You score takedowns as successful techniques and the ground control is scored separately from that. I doubt the takedowns weighed very heavily in the scoring outside of the fifth when he had a bunch of them Cruz out landing Faber by a large margin in each round is what won him the fight.


100% sir. I said in the chat that he slipped in the first. He landed a knee right when it happened and lost his balance. Hell the one in the fourth might have stunned him a bit but a lot of that was loss of balance as well. He was nowhere near out at least.


----------



## Keezy1992 (Jul 3, 2011)

Intermission said:


> Are people ever ******* happy? I think these "MMA fans" would rather have guys like Chris Leben as champ then people who are MARTIAL ARTISTS. I can't wait until losers like that don't watch our beautiful sport anymore because those fighters won't exist.


ohh its not that its just I didn't know that "MARTIAL ARTISTS" meant I can run away for 5 round and be world champ and take someone down for shorter period of time than when I got knocked down. MMA Judging is Horrible and any fan can see that Cruz take downs were horrible and Faber should be awarded for take down defence and able to get back up after being on his bak for like 2 sec


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Keezy1992 said:


> ohh its not that its just I didn't know that "MARTIAL ARTISTS" meant I can run away for 5 round and be world champ and take someone down for shorter period of time than when I got knocked down. MMA Judging is Horrible and any fan can see that Cruz take downs were horrible and Faber should be awarded for take down defence and able to get back up after being on his bak for like 2 sec


You are bad at watching fights and understanding what is happening.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Cruz' style is awesome.


I'm not arguing the outcome of the fight. I think 50-45 was a little ridiculous but I would definitely say Cruz won it. 

How many times did Cruz land flush on Faber's chin/jaw and Urijah didn't even shut his eyes from the impact? Faber had significantly less punches landed, but Cruz fell over (off balanced or what have you) at least 3 times. 

I just can't get behind a guy who doesn't punch with bad intentions. Cruz seems completely satisfied out pointing his opponent, which wins him fights but he's no champ of mine.

On the other hand, I think Faber squandered too many chances and deserved to lose this fight.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

amoosenamedhank said:


> I'm not arguing the outcome of the fight. I think 50-45 was a little ridiculous but I would definitely say Cruz won it.
> 
> How many times did Cruz land flush on Faber's chin/jaw and Urijah didn't even shut his eyes from the impact? Faber had significantly less punches landed, but Cruz fell over (off balanced or what have you) at least 3 times.
> 
> ...


What is wrong with people? Punching with bad intentions? It is the same thing with GSP, he fights to WIN. That's all, thats it! This is Mixed Martial Arts. Here is the link to bum fights if you want to see punching with bad intentions.


----------



## Keezy1992 (Jul 3, 2011)

osmium said:


> You are bad at watching fights and understanding what is happening.


i am not as i said in early post i could maybe accept a 48-47 cruz but no way in hell do you get 50-45 for doin what cruz did. the judging is a joke


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

amoosenamedhank said:


> I'm not arguing the outcome of the fight. I think 50-45 was a little ridiculous but I would definitely say Cruz won it.
> 
> How many times did Cruz land flush on Faber's chin/jaw and Urijah didn't even shut his eyes from the impact? Faber had significantly less punches landed, but Cruz fell over (off balanced or what have you) at least 3 times.
> 
> ...


You guys (You and fans like you) need to remember that this is NOT a fight. This is a SPORT. I would agree with you on a small level if Dominic wasn't extremely entertaining (let's say he jabbed him for 5 rounds), but he didn't. The dude is exciting as shit to watch. Also, Uriah has a damn good chin. Some of those punches may not have been that hard, but those knees and kicks were thrown with some serious stank on 'em. He threw a few punches that were really mean and the whole last round he looked like he was trying to finish him. And remember, these dudes are 135 lbs. They aren't exactly big men so they aren't going to have a terrible amount of power.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Keezy1992 said:


> i am not as i said in early post i could maybe accept a 48-47 cruz but no way in hell do you get 50-45 for doin what cruz did. the judging is a joke


In your previous post you said Cruz ran away for 5 rounds. What are you watching? Faber was the one backing up, the only points he ever really scored was when he left the exchange and followed with a left counter that Cruz kept eating.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Intermission said:


> What is wrong with people? Punching with bad intentions? It is the same thing with GSP, he fights to WIN. That's all, thats it! This is Mixed Martial Arts. Here is the link to bum fights if you want to see punching with bad intentions.





TraMaI said:


> You guys (You and fans like you) need to remember that this is NOT a fight. This is a SPORT. I would agree with you on a small level if Dominic wasn't extremely entertaining (let's say he jabbed him for 5 rounds), but he didn't. The dude is exciting as shit to watch. Also, Uriah has a damn good chin. Some of those punches may not have been that hard, but those knees and kicks were thrown with some serious stank on 'em. He threw a few punches that were really mean and the whole last round he looked like he was trying to finish him. And remember, these dudes are 135 lbs. They aren't exactly big men so they aren't going to have a terrible amount of power.


And because of that, my desire to watch GSP fight is fading. I just love fighters with warrior mentalities. Someone like Carlos Condit for example. He walks into that cage just like Cruz, with a 100% intention to win. The difference is Carlos wants the stoppage. So are you saying fighters who fight for the stop should be compared to "bum fights"?:confused02:


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

amoosenamedhank said:


> And because of that, my desire to watch GSP fight is fading. I just love fighters with warrior mentalities. Someone like Carlos Condit for example. He walks into that cage just like Cruz, with a 100% intention to win. The difference is Carlos wants the stoppage. So are you saying fighters who fight for the stop should be compared to "bum fights"?:confused02:


No, because Carlos puts on a great show. However, because of that, he will NEVER be the champion. Always a fan favorite, like everyone else who gets KO's, but never a champion. Isn't that what it's all about?


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Intermission said:


> No, because Carlos puts on a great show. However, because of that, he will NEVER be the champion. Always a fan favorite, like everyone else who gets KO's, but never a champion. Isn't that what it's all about?


Well I'm content to continue spending my money on fighters like Carlos. He might want the belt, but I don't need him to have it to enjoy his fights.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

amoosenamedhank said:


> Well I'm content to continue spending my money on fighters like Carlos. He might want the belt, but I don't need him to have it to enjoy his fights.


If thats how you see this sport then there is only one solution...

Budlight

TapOut

And enjoy the remainder of Chris Lebens career.


----------



## Nikkolai (Jan 7, 2008)

Intermission said:


> If thats how you see this sport then there is only one solution...
> 
> Budlight
> 
> ...


Nice, or you could have inserted the picture of the "Just BLEED" dude.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Intermission said:


> If thats how you see this sport then there is only one solution...
> 
> Budlight
> 
> ...


I guess I'm not sure why you insist on trying to type cast me into a certain type of fan... but ok

Maybe it's partly my fault for continuing to feed your fire here... but I've got nothing else going on right now so I'll bite.

I have no issue with a fight going to decision. (other than the fact that I'm pretty sure everyone in the MMA community holds their breath when the decision comes in; based off of recent questionable judging) I just enjoy watching fights where fights are going for the finish. It could be a slug fest like a 'drunken bum fight'. Or it could just as easily be from the ground game.... doesn't matter to me much. I'm not sure why this is so hard to understand.

If you're happy watching something else, that's fine... I guess I'm not sure how that makes you anymore of a "true MMA fan" than anyone else, but if that's how you feel, ok? 

Back to the fight, I may have down played some of Cruz's knees and kicks; and he is impressive by his ability to land punches and avoid damage (although I think everyone can agree Urijah got a hold of him a lot more than previous opponents) but I just don't feel like his stand up game is leading anywhere. It sorta equates to a wrestler taking someone down and "staying busy" enough to not get stood up, but obviously has little intention of trying to sub/GnP for the finish.

It's my opinion and unfortunately for you, I'm entitled to it.


----------



## NGen2010 (Jun 3, 2008)

Intermission said:


> What is wrong with people? Punching with bad intentions? It is the same thing with GSP, he fights to WIN. That's all, thats it! This is Mixed Martial Arts. Here is the link to bum fights if you want to see punching with bad intentions.


so cruz looked busy...so what. Awful to watch him and I now have zero respect for him. He is not a big draw and the crowd proved it tonight. If he wasn't fighting Fabre then this is on Spike or an undercard fight.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

I thought it was a lot closer than people in this thread are making. I had it 48-47, but 50-45 I thought was a bit off. I mean I think faber definitely won round 4. 

Definitely a great fight, I loved it and would love to see number 3.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

amoosenamedhank said:


> I guess I'm not sure why you insist on trying to type cast me into a certain type of fan... but ok
> 
> Maybe it's partly my fault for continuing to feed your fire here... but I've got nothing else going on right now so I'll bite.
> 
> ...


You cast yourself into that type of fan. If you don't see this fight as spectacular then there is a problem somewhere. I also don't consider myself to be more of a true fan then anyone else, but like anyone else who has a TRUE PASSION for anything I take offense when you say things like that. 

Cruz does have an intention of putting on a show. However, unfortunately for you and this guy  he is 135lbs and is much more difficult to finish a fight. He hits with intention to do damage and score fights, but he doesn't hit to END fights.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Intermission said:


> No, because Carlos puts on a great show. However, because of that, he will NEVER be the champion. Always a fan favorite, like everyone else who gets KO's, but never a champion. Isn't that what it's all about?


Carlos has fixed a lot of the gigantic holes in his striking defense. He probably won't ever be champion because his wrestling is fairly bad in the division that is most stacked with wrestlers not because he tries to finish. Cruz is trying to finish anyways he just isn't going to load up on the majority of his punches and miss 95% of them like Siver. A punch at 80% that lands hurts a hell of a lot more than a punch at 100% that misses.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

anyone know if the post fight press conference started? No link seems to be working.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Intermission said:


> You cast yourself into that type of fan. If you don't see this fight as spectacular then there is a problem somewhere. I also don't consider myself to be more of a true fan then anyone else, but like anyone else who has a TRUE PASSION for anything I take offense when you say things like that.
> 
> Cruz does have an intention of putting on a show. However, unfortunately for you and this guy  he is 135lbs and is much more difficult to finish a fight. He hits with intention to do damage and score fights, but he doesn't hit to END fights.


You call me a Bud light/tapout fan because I enjoy watching Carlos Condit over Dominick Cruz? Honestly I just see that as an unnecessary insult to Condit.

Oh and you've been wasting your time if you are arguing with me based off the idea that I didn't think this was a great fight. I think with a card full of KO's, it was actually a nice change of pace to watch a back and forth, technical war. I simply do not enjoy Cruz's style of fighting.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

amoosenamedhank said:


> You call me a Bud light/tapout fan because I enjoy watching Carlos Condit over Dominick Cruz? Honestly I just see that as an unnecessary insult to Condit.
> 
> Oh and you've been wasting your time if you are arguing with me based off the idea that I didn't think this was a great fight. I think with a card full of KO's it was actually a nice change of pace to watch a back and forth, technical war. I simply do not enjoy Cruz's style of fighting.


Not so much Carlos Condit because I like him, although I would like to see Rory Mac slap his ass around again.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

MMAnWEED said:


> anyone know if the post fight press conference started? No link seems to be working.


There is a reporter from ESPN tweeting about so I assume it has started. I'm trying to watch it too, but of course it's not working. The UFC really needs to get that together, pisses me off that it usually doesn't work or is never on at the time they specify.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Cruz hits to end fights, he just doesn't have much power. You don't throw stuff like jumping knees if you aren't going for the kill.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

It seems like the only person who's going to beat Cruz is going to have to be a strong grappler who can tie him up and control his crazy movement. Urijah was having some success coming out of the clinch and landing a good shot and I guess I'm not sure why he didn't keep trying that.

But basically it would be the equivalence of a 135lb Randy Couture. Tie him up, dirty box him and keep him down.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Man, I would kill to see Cruz vs Edgar at 145... Crazy pace and awesome footwork.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I don't see many more great fights for Cruz, maybe if Chad Mendes moves down or if Benavidez wants to lose again.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Intermission said:


> I don't see many more great fights for Cruz, maybe if Chad Mendes moves down or if Benavidez wants to lose again.


My guess is they will try to keep Faber around the top to push Faber/Cruz 3....


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

amoosenamedhank said:


> My guess is they will try to keep Faber around the top to push Faber/Cruz 3....


Business wise it makes sense, but I think they need to get some of their Japanese fighters winning some fights and put on a huge show in Japan.


----------



## SooprmanX (Feb 24, 2008)

amoosenamedhank said:


> I just can't get behind a guy who doesn't punch with bad intentions. Cruz seems completely satisfied out pointing his opponent, which wins him fights but he's no champ of mine.
> 
> On the other hand, I think Faber squandered too many chances and deserved to lose this fight.


I agree with this. Faber had Dominic hurt a couple times and just didn't capitalize. I don't know if he was having too hard of a time getting the timing or what it was but it seemed to me that he had a couple of openings to capitalize on. But I wasn't in there so all speculation on my part. 



amoosenamedhank said:


> I'm as annoyed watching Dominick Cruz as most fighters are to fight him.
> 
> I might just be hater.... but I just can't get behind this guy. He constantly calls Faber cocky... but pretty everything come out of this dude's mouth screams douche.
> 
> He wins fights, and that's what he's paid to do, but I just can't stand this guys style.


Amen. Him and Guida have the most horrendous styles ever. Sure they outpoint people and squeak out decisions most of the time but there's no fighter mentality there and that's sad in an organization labeled the Ultimate FIGHTING Championship. Some people are satisfied with fighters who will just do whatever they can to get the decision, but that's not what this sport was built on. The real warriors are the guys who put it all on the line and go out there for finishes. 



Intermission said:


> No, because Carlos puts on a great show. However, because of that, he will NEVER be the champion. Always a fan favorite, like everyone else who gets KO's, but never a champion. Isn't that what it's all about?


Because he goes out and puts it out on the line, he will never be a champion? LOL! Come on, Condit will not be champion in the immediate future for a number of reasons but that's not one of them. Your obvious Cruz nut hugging is making you look foolish. Look at most of the champions right now (excluding Edgar and more recently GSP), they all have a high close rate. But obviously your logic doesn't apply to them, right? Laughable.

And please, don't start with your convenient, "You're a typical, beer drinking MMA fan" garbage. I have never had any alcohol in my life. I have been training MMA/Jui Jitsu for 4 years now and have been at a boxing gym training simultaneously 4 days a week for over a year now. I've watched every UFC for as far back as I can remember, every fight card on HDNet and Showtime, etc. 

People can have differences of opinions without being a retarded MMA fan that you like to make everyone out to be that disagrees with you. Quit being a nut higger and be a true fan that recognizes differences in opinion. Your life will be much better.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

Intermission said:


> I don't see many more great fights for Cruz, maybe if Chad Mendes moves down or if Benavidez wants to lose again.


Dominick Cruz vs Ivan Menjivar in Montreal.. itll sell regardless.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

The knockdown in the fourth is actually a lot more questionable than I thought it was live after watching the gif a few times but it should probably be scored as one. The other two clearly aren't knockdowns the second one Faber didn't even hit him which is what I thought as it happened but it was obvious that his backleg just slid out from under him either way and he wasn't hurt.

Joe Rogan sure sucks ass at knowing when a guy is and isn't actually dropped or hurt by something. He constantly says guys got dropped on obvious slips and basically every solid punch that lands a guy is rocked by according to him. Case in point Kampmann/Sanchez "KAMPMANN IS ROCKED AGAIN!!!" as Kampmann moves forward on completely stable legs punches Diego in the face and slings him to the ground.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Pretty much what I expected. Cruz is a monster with his overall movement and cardio. Faber partly figured out Cruz's game and was well prepared, but he couldn't do a thing. I don't think any of these so called knockdowns were really because Faber rocked him but because of a combination of Faber touching him in the right moment while Cruz's feet were up in the air. 

All that's missing now is finishes. It's not like he's not trying though.


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

First time watching Cruz last night and i dont think il be watching again. I was not impressed at all .. 5 rounds with his hands at his waist ? and jumping in and fireing 1 maybe 2 wild looping strikes? This is the best of bantam weight ? think il stick with feather weight and higher from now on!


----------



## Bobby Wheeler (Jun 4, 2011)

Cruz did enough to win.Good effort by Faber.Was not a big fan of his in the WEC, but it is good to see him competing again at a high level after breaking his hand.I think he has broke his hand twice.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

Toroian said:


> First time watching Cruz last night and i dont think il be watching again. I was not impressed at all .. 5 rounds with his hands at his waist ? and jumping in and fireing 1 maybe 2 wild looping strikes? This is the best of bantam weight ? think il stick with feather weight and higher from now on!


That was my first time watching Cruz fight, and I was impressed and now I am a Cruz follower. I thought his movement and style was a thing of beauty, and all those switches and fakes can really confuse an opponent. Its really difficult to do all of that while also time your strikes to be as accurate as possible, shuffling your feet while you throw a punch in good form is hard to do.


----------



## Banana Split (Jul 1, 2011)

Buakaw_GSP said:


> That was my first time watching Cruz fight, and I was impressed and now I am a Cruz follower. I thought his movement and style was a thing of beauty, and all those switches and fakes can really confuse an opponent. Its really difficult to do all of that while also time your strikes to be as accurate as possible, shuffling your feet while you throw a punch in good form is hard to do.


This

Dominick's defense in the stand up is mainly his movement, and he does that well enough to let his hands drop. I guess he prefers his hands there for take downs or some weird ass punches? 

I still think Cruz needs to improve his power and maybe add in some subs. 5 rounds is a lotta time for a guy you're outstriking to get lucky and put you away, and you're at a disadvantage if you don't pose that same threat.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Banana Split said:


> This
> 
> Dominick's defense in the stand up is mainly his movement, and he does that well enough to let his hands drop. I guess he prefers his hands there for take downs or some weird ass punches?


There are a couple advantages to doing that.

It makes it a lot harder to tell what kind of strike he is going to throw and setup your counter. It removes some of the tells for uppercuts and kicks. For instance if you have your hands up in either a high guard or just say the MT palms out stance you will have to drop your arm/hands for both to generate optimal power. That is an easily identifiable tell and creates an unguarded opening that fighters train over and over again to counter. This is the reason why his body/leg kicks and uppercut are consistently his most powerful strikes. He isn't sacrificing momentum/power for defense.

Counter punching is muscle memory through repetitions. You see your opponent do something and your body reacts the way it has been taught to. Cruz constantly having his hands down gives false impressions about how and when to counter him. 

The style of footwork and head movement he uses makes it so he is throwing punches many times off balance and at odd angles. For a conventional striker you aren't supposed to throw punches in those situations. You won't be set and they will often fall short and have limited power and leave you wide open to counters for little reward. However if you are flailing all over the place at a high rate of speed you won't be there to eat those counters. He would be vulnerable to counters regardless of having his hands down from the start in those situations if he couldn't escape the pocket immediately. This is what creates such an inconsistency in the power he has with his hooking, straight, and overhand punches. In this case he is sacrificing momentum/power for scoring while avoiding counters.

His hands are in better position to do those knee taps he loves so much but I don't know how much that actually impacts whether or not he gets the takedown. 

The first time I saw Cruz fighting like this I said to myself "Why the **** is he doing that?" I thought he was going to be eating shots left and right. Having watched his style for a large number of rounds now the methods behind the madness are clear and it is fairly ingenious. It is being highly untechnical in comparision to what you are correctly taught to do in striking to the point where it cripples the ability of traditional striking to cope with it. Almost no one can pull off striking like this if you opened a school and taught people his style they would all get their heads knocked off. You have to have freakish cardio, speed, and instincts for it to work which makes it impossible to properly prepare for.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

osmium said:


> There are a couple advantages to doing that.
> 
> It makes it a lot harder to tell what kind of strike he is going to throw and setup your counter. It removes some of the tells for uppercuts and kicks. For instance if you have your hands up in either a high guard or just say the MT palms out stance you will have to drop your arm/hands for both to generate optimal power. That is an easily identifiable tell and creates an unguarded opening that fighters train over and over again to counter. This is the reason why his body/leg kicks and uppercut are consistently his most powerful strikes. He isn't sacrificing momentum/power for defense.
> 
> ...


I wish I could rep you more.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

I still don't understand why Osmium has always been in red, since I've been a member here. Always very informative posts, thank you dude.

Tremendous fight. One of the most high quality UFC fights, I think I've ever seen. Both could strike, both had brilliant TDD, brilliant scrambling, Cruz has hypnotic movement, Faber has a chin, both have supreme cardio.

Correct decision, and excellent all round in my book.


----------



## Goodkat (May 26, 2011)

great fight. i had it 48-47 for Cruz and im a Faber fan. i would like to see a third sometime and i think Faber can win if he presses the action more. he should of took more risks having that chin.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Goodkat said:


> great fight. i had it 48-47 for Cruz and im a Faber fan. i would like to see a third sometime and i think Faber can win if he presses the action more. he should of took more risks having that chin.


Agree on the scoring. I don't see how anyone could have called it 50-45. I had even going into the last round and Cruz pulled it out.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

GlasgowKiss said:


> I still don't understand why Osmium has always been in red, since I've been a member here. Always very informative posts, thank you dude.
> 
> Tremendous fight. One of the most high quality UFC fights, I think I've ever seen. Both could strike, both had brilliant TDD, brilliant scrambling, Cruz has hypnotic movement, Faber has a chin, both have supreme cardio.
> 
> Correct decision, and excellent all round in my book.


Because 1 / 10 posts are intelligent and the rest are complete bias hatred.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Cruz' style is awesome.





Roflcopter said:


> Impeccable even.


Brilliant also.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

limba said:


> Brilliant also.


You forgot Flawless.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

***** de Amigo said:


> Because 1 / 10 posts are intelligent and the rest are complete bias hatred.


Ha, fair enough then. 

I suppose bias hatred is always less likeable than bias love.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

GlasgowKiss said:


> Ha, fair enough then.
> 
> I suppose bias hatred is always less likeable than bias love.


That's not why he's in red. He's in red because an admin did it and sent him so far deep in red, that's it's almost impossible he'll ever see green again.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> That's not why he's in red. He's in red because an admin did it and sent him so far deep in red, that's it's almost impossible he'll ever see green again.


might have been chris.. his rep was godly...

also mckeever ive tried to rep you for ur sig and ava ;D love me some tyrion.


----------



## Hail the Potato (Jul 29, 2010)

MMAnWEED said:


> 50-45? yea thats logical lol


Thats how I saw it. Cruz was the better fighter in every single round imo.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Yeah his style is awesome. Head kick, low kick, repeat. Total monster.



Just joshing you guys. That fight was good but one of those reasons why 135lbs isn't that great. Their fights look like 170lbers sparring sessions.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Yeah his style is awesome. Head kick, low kick, repeat. Total monster.
> 
> 
> 
> Just joshing you guys. That fight was good but one of those reasons why 135lbs isn't that great. Their fights look like 170lbers sparring sessions.


Or it could be because your one of those people that only appreciate a knockout. Bantamweight is my favorite division, more technique and ARTS in martial arts.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Intermission said:


> Or it could be because your one of those people that only appreciate a knockout. Bantamweight is my favorite division, more technique and ARTS in martial arts.


That's what 145lbs is for. Technique plus the dynamic that power adds.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Intermission said:


> You forgot Flawless.


Oohhh, not so much...










I know it's hard to remember and he beat Faber, but he's not exactly flawless.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Oohhh, not so much...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was thousands and thousands of years ago 

That was Cruz 1.0

Today we have Cruz 5.0


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

limba said:


> That was thousands and thousands of years ago
> 
> That was Cruz 1.0
> 
> Today we have Cruz 5.0


I hardly think Cruz is untouchable, I really enjoy his fights and I'm a fan of his. But I think Faber has a shot in a third fight. Faber stumbled him legitimately twice, and hit him solidly more than a few times, not to mention basically chased him around the ring and loaded up on a single punch at a time without really using his wrestling, which is Cruz' biggest weakness.

Granted, outside of Faber, I don't see anyone coming that close at 135, but I think a proper gameplan and executing it well would get a win over Cruz.

Dominick's problem is that while he has great movement can be very hard to hit and is completely unpredictable he lacks a lot of power in his hands. So guys fighting him don't fear getting right into his wheelhouse at all. For example, Bowles is a guy at 135 with one punch KO power and while he didn't land it in the two rounds he fought with Cruz and it didn't look as if he would, we have no idea what might have happened in three four and five, because Bowles would have continued to move forward and throw. I'm not saying he would have beaten Cruz at all, just that he had no fear of being stopped, so a puncher charging forward always has a chance of clipping a guy and ending the fight. 

Also, aside from my tangent there, I know that Cruz is a drastically different fighter, I was jsut saying he isn't exactly flawless, he does have a loss and a pretty noteable split on his record.

And I am a big Cruz fan, he's highly entertaining, so this isn't fighter bashing just my view on him as a fighter.


----------

